# HELP! windows 98 crashed with 30yrs of workfiles



## ZER0cool (Feb 12, 2015)

I am in need of serious help.. I have a computer running windows 98. The HDD won't boot. Goes through scan disk but says it cannot repair disk and won't boot.. I really really need to get the files off of it.. I have a backup of the files, (here's the kicker) it's also a Dinosaur of a computer and the CD drive isn't working it has no internet and the floppy drive says its not installed correctly in system setup also no USB port.. So I have no way of getting the files off of computer with working HDD.. Any Ideas which would be the best way to approach this? Any help would be awesome.


----------



## valis (Sep 24, 2004)

howdy, welcome to TSG. Buy an IDE enclosure, pull the HD out of the rig, toss it in the enclosure, and pray.


----------



## ZER0cool (Feb 12, 2015)

Thanks. Im not one for paying for stuff.. No way to recover files from Bios or retain them if I reinstall windows?


----------



## valis (Sep 24, 2004)

If you can recover the OS, yes. But if the HD is dying, then it may not boot. Have you tried booting into safe mode?


----------



## ZER0cool (Feb 12, 2015)

Yes. When I do it runs scan disk. Can't complete or repair drive and fails to boot..


----------



## ZER0cool (Feb 12, 2015)

I have this.. Will this help.. Not sure if HDD is even data or not.. I hope it is..


----------



## valis (Sep 24, 2004)

are your HD's IDE or SATA?


----------



## ZER0cool (Feb 12, 2015)

I'm pretty sure they are IDE so it's probably no help. Do you think windows recovery tool would work from win98 boot disk?


----------



## ZER0cool (Feb 12, 2015)

Also why is the string in function 9 terminated by a dollar sign? I'm curious


----------



## valis (Sep 24, 2004)

I think, but am not sure, that the recovery tool doesn't work in 98, or it only backs up the registry. Either way, it's been waaaay too long for me to speak authoritatively on that. Let me see if I can flag someone down.

As for the string in function 9, http://www.computerhistory.org/atch...sary-of-the-birth-of-the-pc-operating-system/


----------



## blues_harp28 (Jan 9, 2005)

You may be able to save any needed files and data etc, by using something similar to this.
Connect the hard drive to a working pc using the USB port.
IDE/SATA to USB 2.0 Cable Adapter 
http://www.geeks.com/details.asp?InvtId=2020


----------



## valis (Sep 24, 2004)

That link is leading to a 10k USD part, bluesharp....


----------



## Byteman (Jan 24, 2002)

here is one priced like it should be......something wrong at the page you had a link for, bluesharp..... 
problem is, will have to use an adapter like this on another PC since there is no USB port working according to ZEROcool

http://www.geeksstore.com/#itemIDg=2020


----------



## blues_harp28 (Jan 9, 2005)

Cheers guys :up:


----------



## ZER0cool (Feb 12, 2015)

That may be my best bet.. Thanks for link didn't even know those existed.. I Figure I hook it up IDE to busted drive / USB to good PC and hope the files are accessible.. ??


----------



## blues_harp28 (Jan 9, 2005)

The USB adapter should get the non working hard drive spinning [hopefully] and you may be able to see and then access your data etc.


----------



## ZER0cool (Feb 12, 2015)

Also I have recently Built 3 backup PC's from scraps I found.. I've loaded win98SE on all of them but for some reason I cannot connect to internet or network thru Ethernet port. Windows won't Identify it.. Any Ideas on a generic driver or how to determine the driver needed? For if I can get the working PC connected I could move files thru the network to other PC's?


----------



## valis (Sep 24, 2004)

just to state; this is more or less the same thing I suggested, but you didn't want to spend the 15 bucks. What changed?

Just curious, mind you. Main thing is you getting that data off and then _backing it up_ on current hardware.


----------



## ZER0cool (Feb 12, 2015)

Nothing has changed. I'm not going to spend the money I'm onto either trying to find and Install disk for XP professional cause I have a couple keys.. And hopefully that will resolve my Ethernet issues and then problem is solved.. For now and in the future.. Triple Backup this time.. I am only going to XP cause I'm having a heck of a time finding the win98SE resources for built in Ethernet adapters


----------



## valis (Sep 24, 2004)

You're going to spend as much on XP as you would just taking the data off, IMO, but your choice obviously. As long as you get the data off.


----------



## ZER0cool (Feb 12, 2015)

I'm not looking to break the rules here.. But I'm not going to buy and XP disc either.. I'm thinking torrent.


----------



## valis (Sep 24, 2004)

Are the keys you have legit?


----------



## ZER0cool (Feb 12, 2015)

Yes I have two legit keys that are on outside of shells I used for Frankenstein builds of the 3 backups


----------



## valis (Sep 24, 2004)

If you can get the data off and save 15 bucks, you're gold. More work than I would do, but again, as long as the data is good and you get it backed up, that's all that matters.


----------



## valis (Sep 24, 2004)

and I'm guessing you learned the whole 'data you don't want is data that ain't backed up' thing, right? 

Well, backed up _better_, I should say....


----------



## ZER0cool (Feb 12, 2015)

We'll give it a go.. I'll let you know how for I make it.. I appreciate all the time and help..


----------



## valis (Sep 24, 2004)

deniente, sorta what we're here for. Avoid torrents, and no, we don't support those.


----------



## ZER0cool (Feb 12, 2015)

I know torrents are risky. I found a link from Microsoft for a windows XP sp3 download.. Do u know if that's a legit full XP boot disc.. Or some sort of update or patch? I'll try and grab link and post it.


----------



## ZER0cool (Feb 12, 2015)

https://www.google.ca/url?sa=t&sour...ckPrzKBafrwomRLdg&sig2=omSUsi-r4OkBZYPbxCcWnw


----------



## valis (Sep 24, 2004)

I've not heard of that offer, but I'm sure someone around here has. Looks legit though.


----------



## Byteman (Jan 24, 2002)

Yes it is a legal download which you certainly can burn to disc however it is not win XP only SP/3


----------



## mtzlplex (Aug 5, 2002)

ZER0cool said:


> Also I have recently Built 3 backup PC's from scraps I found.. I've loaded win98SE on all of them but for some reason I cannot connect to internet or network thru Ethernet port. Windows won't Identify it.. Any Ideas on a generic driver or how to determine the driver needed? For if I can get the working PC connected I could move files thru the network to other PC's?


One of the cheapest usb ethernet adapters I could find, 98se compatible: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Ethernet-Ex...039?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item58b4f9930f


----------

